# Vote for Birds of Wales - TO BE ON MUCH MUSIC!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Its quite simple really...
Our new video for Cinderella (Has nothing on you) has a great new video, and its currently on light to medium rotation on Much Music, and Much More Music....

Theres one thing we can do to get them to play it more.... that is: VOTE!!!!!

It only takes one moment, and you can vote as much as you want...

Go here:
http://www.muchmoremusic.com/top10/

And click on Birds of Wales at the bottom of the page, and click "Submit"

You're done...
If you're extra nice, vote for us twice!!!!


Thanks to everyone who helps out!!!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Done.

cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks dude!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And "done" again. Do we have to wait till Tuesday to see if you win?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Done. I also added a few extra's (Susie McNeil was on there as well) to make it look more lagit.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Vote(s) in...good luck,...hope to see your name at the top on Friday.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just voted for you! Good Luck!


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Chaulk up another one for you.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I voted for your band and a few others. Good luck.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Danka danka danka!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Vote has been cast, best of luck to you. :rockon:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey flashpunk...
your in good company on that list....
you got my vote

Auger


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who's been voting!


----------

